# OT: self unloading round bale hay trailer.



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I know this is a plow site but I thought maybe some of you guys use your trucks for other uses during the rest of the year.

Anyway, my fiancee recently bought a used self unloading round bale hay trailer, the kind that dumps the hay off the side of the trailer. I recently had a B&W turnover ball goosneck ball hitch installed in my 98 K3500 to haul this trailer. This is a really nice hitch system and it was recommended by a lot of people.

I was wondering if anyone here has ever used one of these trailers? I have not and was wondering if there are any tips to using one. I know the basics and have watched multiple videos but have not talked to anyone firsthand that has used one.

Since you push the bales on the trailer from the back and use the next bale to push the first one further up on the trailer and so on and so forth, I'm a little concerned on what this pushing motion against my truck will do to the transmission. Should I leave the truck in nuetral with the brakes on or will it be okay in park? The trailer also has brakes. I've watches some youtube videos of hay bales being loaded on these trailers and in some cases, the trailer moves forward quite a bit and I'm thinking that can't be good for a truck's transmission that is in park.

The hay just got baled today but we probably won't start hauling until next weekend so I was hoping to find out about my truck question before we start.

Thanks for any input on the truck question and for any tips on using the trailer.

Wayne


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Farmers around here handle a lot of round bales, mostly for beef cattle. Even though the bales weigh 700 lbs a piece, I don't think I've ever seen a driver sitting in the truck with their foot on the brake, but it seems like a good idea to me. With the tranny in neutral and your foot on the brake you don't have to worry about breaking something in the drive line.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

That is probably what I will do since I don't want to screw up anything in the drive line. Someone else will be running the tractor so I won't have to get out of the truck during the loading phase. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

You can also try turning the truck on an angle so it's not inline with the trailer.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A couple wheel chocks on the trailer will keep virtually _all _the stress off the truck and yourself. Thumbs Up


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the recommendations. I thought about the wheel chocks. I'll probably try that one too.

Wayne


----------

